# Male GSD question



## GSDLOVER2013 (Dec 29, 2013)

At what age should a male GSD's testicle's drop?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My 13 week old just had his first check with my vet and they are there. Since my breeder did not say anything when I picked him up, I'm assuming they were at 8 weeks.


----------



## meek (Feb 14, 2012)

If your puppy has not dropped his testicle by 6 or 7 months, then he probably won't. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Usually by 6 weeks both can be detected. However, they have until 6 months to drop.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I want them there by 8 weeks. I have heard they can drop later, but have never found that to be the case.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If I'm buying a male I want them there at 8 weeks, don't want to have to wait and worry and then possibly deal with sending a puppy back.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

lhczth said:


> I want them there by 8 weeks. I have heard they can drop later, but have never found that to be the case.


My boy is 16 weeks and has only one dropped. Vet said to neuter him as soon as possible. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You can wait until he is mature to neuter him. The friends who have dealt with this just waited until they did the dog's OFA's. They also worked with vets that removed only the retained testicle leaving the other. Doesn't need to be right away.


----------

